# Elevated light fixtures, escaping light & non UV blocking glass tops



## JPowers (Jul 25, 2007)

Quite a long-winded title, huh? Well, I'm looking to buy reasonably priced light fixtures that don't heat my tank. Right now I just have Perfecto double bright T8 light strips that are flush with the tank, and light still escapes, although it's not annoying. The bulbs also raise the temperature in my tank. This is why I'm interested in an elevated fixture. 

I read some reviews of a light fixture I'm interested in made by AquaticLife where someone complained about light escaping to the sides. If there are other brands that don't do this, I'd be interested, but it doesn't seem possible with an elevated fixture. Another thing I read is that glass tops block beneficial UV rays. I see a lot of planted tanks that are open on top, but I can't do this, because my fish would jump out. Would Starphire glass do the same thing, or is this something that shouldn't concern me?

I don't know if they stopped making them, but canopies are tough to find in 48x24 that would match. If the canopy is high enough to cover the fixtures, that would be ideal, but I think they're made to be used with what I have now.

I'll keep trying to find the information I need, but it would be great to hear some suggestions. Thanks in advance!


----------



## csmith (Apr 22, 2010)

http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2009-04/diy/index.php

Cheap and easy way to elevate your lights. I don't think light escaping is something you can fight unless the light fixture sits directly on top of your aquarium.


----------

